# Shark Destin this week



## arkshark (Jun 22, 2010)

My son is dying to hook up on another shark brought a yak down and he bought an actual shark rig - any advice would be great grass looks bad - but we will give it heck this week


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

could you be a little more specific on the type of rig he bought and everything? the grass isnt too bad isnt the gulf


----------



## arkshark (Jun 22, 2010)

*Rig*

230 Pen Reel 450 yards 80lb power pro with a stiff ugly stick rod. Grass is bad at San Destin anyway to get away from it


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

ok that will work. just get some coated wire leader, cut it as long as the size shark you plan to catch, i do two 15/0 or so circle hooks about a foot apart. then i do an 8oz egg weight actuallly on the powerpro and tie on a swivel snap so i clip and unclip my leader. hook on a mullet, ladyfish, bonita, stingray and paddle it out past the 2nd sandbar. if you wanna ride down past destin almost in ft walton the grass wasnt bad as of friday


----------

